# Bart's Pneumatics-Super Smoke



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Does anyone know who sells Super Smoke by Bart's Pneumatics? Model Train Stuff is the only one I found that carries it and they're out of stock. I bought a bottle at York 2015. I like it and I have a half bottle left and wanted to get another one.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Is it that good?
Better than the others?
Just curious.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

chipset35 said:


> Is it that good?
> Better than the others?
> Just curious.


I had a bottle years ago and pitched it. Don't know if it's any better these days...


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have purchased from BART. He is located in Lancaster Pa. You can order directly from him. My WIFE picked up some for me years ago while at the outlets there. Here is his cite.

http://www.bartspneumatics.com/Introduction.htm


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

laz57 said:


> I have purchased from BART. He is located in Lancaster Pa. You can order directly from him. My WIFE picked up some for me years ago while at the outlets there. Here is his cite.
> 
> http://www.bartspneumatics.com/Introduction.htm


It's pricey. $8.50 for a 2 oz. bottle vs. $5.00/2 oz. for JT's Mega-Steam.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2017)

Never used this product.

I am in the camp that feels *if it ain't broke, don't fix it.* I discovered JT's Mega-Steam many years ago at the York Meet and have used it ever since. I would hesitate to change as my results using Mega-Stem have been most successful.

That's not to say that there are not other good products out there.I just have no reason to look for them.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I've actually never heard of it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen it at York, but I never tried it. The high price didn't seem worth it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Any of the American Flyer suppliers, such as Port Lines have it. For a long time SuperSmoke was the only reproduction smoke fluid that replicated the original Gilbert scent. It works well in the Gilbert engines and in the new Lionel Flyer engines.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

chipset35 said:


> Is it that good?
> Better than the others?
> Just curious.


I wouldn't say 'that good'. I bought it at York in 2015. I just happen to be walking by the table and decided to try it. I like Mega Steam better, but I don't dislike Super Smoke. I use it once in a while. I just like to keep some around. I was just curious if anyone else carried it.


----------



## mgraziani (Jan 10, 2017)

It's been around since the late 70's. Strong cedar smell, similar to original Flyer smoke.
Much thicker than MEgaSteam or Lionel Prem.
Worked fairly well in postwar units but I wouldn't use it in modern fan units.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

mgraziani said:


> It's been around since the late 70's. Strong cedar smell, similar to original Flyer smoke.
> Much thicker than MEgaSteam or Lionel Prem.
> Worked fairly well in postwar units but I wouldn't use it in modern fan units.


Welcome to the forum!! :thumbsup:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

mgraziani said:


> It's been around since the late 70's. Strong cedar smell, similar to original Flyer smoke.
> Much thicker than MEgaSteam or Lionel Prem.
> Worked fairly well in postwar units but I wouldn't use it in modern fan units.


Good info, thanks.

It appears they've branched out into a small variety of scents:


----------



## mgraziani (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks Jeff. 
I've been following this forum for a while now.
A longtime (2000) OGR forum member.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2017)

Indeed Mike, welcome to the forum. Many if us here came form the other place as well. You have lots of very good company here.


----------

